# Emotive music required HELP!



## ClassicalJon (Dec 1, 2010)

*Emotive music required*

I'm currently doing a tribute DVD for a family member who recently passed away....

Im after some "haunting" emotive classical music (instrumental)...I have lots of tunes in my head but cant think what they are...

So any help would be appreciated...

Thanks!

Jon


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

It was my wife's grandfather's funeral recently and we were asked to choose some music. Nothing classical seemed to fit so in the end we went for some contemporary piano & cello from Vassilis Tsabropoulos & Anja Lechner, and it went down very well indeed. The funeral director rushed after my wife at the end to ask her what it was.
http://www.amazon.com/Gurdjieff-Tsa...NC72/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291242202&sr=8-1
The one entitled "Prayer" seems the obvious choice, but others are just as nice - emotive without being over-sentimental or slushy.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

ClassicalJon said:


> I'm currently doing a tribute DVD for a family member who recently passed away....
> 
> Im after some "haunting" emotive classical music (instrumental)...I have lots of tunes in my head but cant think what they are...
> 
> ...


Maybe Barber's Adagio for Strings or the second movement of Mozart's 23d piano concerto.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Try the 3rd movement of Debussy's string quartet. A good combination of haunting, nostalgic and out right gorgeous... plus, unless they're a classical music lover, no one will probably have heard it before


----------

